# Alternative to milk of magnesia?



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Or how to make my own? Can't buy it where we've looked here, just some stuff in a sachet called Gastripac which helps for 5 minutes only.

Got really bad after I ate a 12 inch x 12 inch freshly made brownie from the bakery last week. It's got worse and worse because of the high dose dbol I'm on. Keeping me awake at night, and nothing is helping.

Need help here, I refuse to go to the doctor unless I'm about to die, and refuse to stop the dbol for another 4 weeks. Any foods that help? I'll eat or drink anything if it will help the acid redux/indigestion/whatever it is. Drink my own cum or munch on some poop if someone says it works (and has video proof of them doing it).


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Or how to make my own? Can't buy it where we've looked here, just some stuff in a sachet called Gastripac which helps for 5 minutes only.
> 
> Got really bad after I ate a 12 inch x 12 inch freshly made brownie from the bakery last week. It's got worse and worse because of the high dose dbol I'm on. Keeping me awake at night, and nothing is helping.
> 
> Need help here, I refuse to go to the doctor unless I'm about to die, and refuse to stop the dbol for another 4 weeks. Any foods that help? I'll eat or drink anything if it will help the acid redux/indigestion/whatever it is. *Drink my own cum or munch on some poop if someone says it works* (and has video proof of them doing it).


It does work..i will send you a load of mine.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, just get zantac for reflux/heartburn.

I'm on 15mg/day of lansoprazole from the doc for my hyperacidity, but zantac (ranitidine) works fine even for me if I've not got my proper stuff. Only problem with ranitidine is it can give me the sh1ts, but I have IBS anyway so I'm used to it.

I've lived with hyperacidity for 20 years or so and I've tried EVERYTHING. The above 2 drugs are by far the best, but lansoprazole is script only I think.

Hope this helps


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks mate, will see if the pharmacy has that tomorrow.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

1/2 - 1 teaspoon of sodium bicarbonate in water will do the trick. A second or third dose throughout day if needed. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Just googled lansoprazole, apparently it's otc in the states now so you might be able to get it from a pharmacy. I know you're not in the states though. Get lanso if you can, cos ranitidine will also give you vile smelling farts if you take it for a lot of consecutive days (probably should have mentioned that in the post above...).

Get generic ranitidine cos Zantac costs about 2 x Boots own version price, and there are versions around that are even cheaper.

Glad to help mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

gb666 said:


> 1/2 - 1 teaspoon of sodium bicarbonate in water will do the trick. A second or third dose throughout day if needed. Cheap as chips.


This will only make your stomach over compensate and produce even more acid if you do it over an extended period of time. This is partly the reason that I'm on daily prescription meds now.

Once in a while is fine though.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, writing all these down so she can go to the pharmacy in the morning while I'm sleeping.

Since I quit beer about a year ago my farts don't stink much, so will be nice to fart in bed making her gag and rush to get her head out the window. Miss doing that. Good times.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha, my family clear the room when I drop my guts. I even had my daughter retching once :thumb:

I still don't understand why I'm the only one who thinks it's funny though :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mate, get over your daftness  and get to the doc.

Reason being he will more than likely give you your own prescription for Lansoprazole, or more likely Omeprazole straight away.

It isn't ideal, pretty far from in fact, but effective for the problem at hand.

Piece of pis$ mate, just get it done :thumbup1:

You might have an H Pylori infection, they test for that pretty much by standard, simple test, nothing to worry about, and might uncover a problem - which is in turn easy to fix.

I am the worlds biggest critic of doctors, but seriously, this is pretty run of mill, just go.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Mate, get over your daftness  and get to the doc.
> 
> Reason being he will more than likely give you your own prescription for Lansoprazole, or more likely Omeprazole straight away.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this too. I get my lanso on a 3 month script, costs £7.40. The h pylori test is for the bacteria that causes ulcers so you probably do want to be tested. From memory, it's a breath test taken 30 mins after a "meal" of OJ, soon after waking. The only problem for me with that test was OJ acts like battery acid in my gut, I love the stuff but the stuff hates me!

If the h pylori comes back positive it's a only short course of anti-biotics to clear it up for good.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hobbio said:


> Yeah, this too. I get my lanso on a 3 month script, costs £7.40. The h pylori test is for the bacteria that causes ulcers so you probably do want to be tested. From memory, it's a breath test taken 30 mins after a "meal" of OJ, soon after waking. The only problem for me with that test was OJ acts like battery acid in my gut, I love the stuff but the stuff hates me!
> 
> If the h pylori comes back positive it's a only short course of anti-biotics to clear it up for good.


It isn't even that now, or at least it wasnt for me - comes in a standard test kit.

Breath into two tubes

Take carbon urea tablet

Wait 20min or so

Breath into two more tubes

And thats it, no OJ, in fact you fast from night before unless your test is late on in the day, then you are allowed a light breakfast of tea and toast.

H Pylori causes ulcers by compromising the protective mucous layer of your stomach meaning acid attacks the lining.

This can eventually cause ulcers, and I think has been linked to an increased risk of stomach cancer, so for the sake of a short visit to docs and nothin intrusive, well worth going in to talk to them about.

As I say, worlds biggest cynic of GPs here, but this is a common and well known/spotted thing, so they actually are quite clued up with regards to it.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, mine was a good few years ago now. I defo had to have OJ, the test kit came with NHS OJ lol.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

If only it was that easy here. Can't even find a diabetes home test kit here.

On the plus side you can go into most local shops and buy a bag of antibiotics along with your sweets!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, only just read your location :lol:


----------

